# Escondido, CA to Tijuana, MX



## KCI (Aug 21, 2007)

Has anyone driven from the Welk Resorts to Tijuana?  If so, how long of a drive is it?  Do you know if the resort has any tours to Tijuana?  We leave this Sat for a week and would like to see Tijuana if possible but a tour would be better than driving ourselves.  Thanks.  Linda


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2007)

I haven't lived there for a number of years, but if memory serves, Escondido is about 35 miles north of San Diego, which is about 15 miles from the Tijuana border.  Interstate 15 southbound runs right through both cities, and interconnects with Highway 163 before ending at Interstate 5 a few miles north of the border.  Driving time will depend on when you go.  I'd guess with average traffic, it's maybe a 60-90 mins drive, counting the border crossing?  Someone who lives in SD will have more current info, I'm sure.

What used to be a nicer way to get there was to catch the trolley in downtown SD, which runs right to the border.  Then it's a qucik taxi ride, or even walking distance to the shopping district in Tijuana.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 21, 2007)

Don't cross the border in your car...it is the world's busiest border crossing, and there are times when the returning auto line is an hour long...but you can walk thru in maybe five minutes.  If you don't want to take San Diego Trolley, then park at one of the border lots...not free, but reasonable.  Then you walk across and taxi or walk to town.  

Fern


----------



## catwgirl (Aug 21, 2007)

There are buses at the border lots that will take you right to the Tijuana shopping.  It is inexpensive and very easy.


----------



## Fisch (Aug 21, 2007)

Barring traffic it's 45-60 minutes to the border from Escondido.

Take I-15 south, it merges with I-5 two a few miles north of the border.

As stated above, park in one of the lots on the US side.  You can walk across, and it's a 10 minute walk to Revolution, or you can take a cab.  Takes the same amount of time, though.


----------



## janapur (Aug 21, 2007)

When my son was ten yrs old, we took that tour from the Welk resort. I'm glad we were on the bus because we moved through the check point much quicker. We also stopped at a wonderful place for lunch. 

It was seven years ago, but I would recommend it it.

Jana


----------



## mepiccolo (Aug 21, 2007)

Great advice given here.  Just wanted to add that the little stores right on the other side of the border are much more expensive than if you go in, say even 1/2 mile past the border crossing.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Aug 21, 2007)

I definitely wouldn't take a car across the border.  The beginning of this year, we parked in the lot and paid to take the bus to the downtown shopping area.  Yes, you can walk, but I don't think it's the safest thing to do.  We shopped into the evening and by the end of it there were police on the street corners with BIG guns ready to use.


----------



## BevL (Aug 22, 2007)

Have you been to Tijuana before?  We went a few years ago and it was much MUCH different than when we had been there several years before that.  Perhaps it isn't as scary now.  

We just found that there weren't that many "tourists" there.  The stopkeepers were very very agressive and we really didn't feel that comfortable.  We had gone down there for a few specific things, we got them and came back across.

If you haven't been, I'd probably still go.  But if you went 15 years ago, it might not be the same.

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Dori (Aug 22, 2007)

When we were at LW a few years ago, they did offer a bus tour to Tijuana.  It was great fun! We also did the San Diego tour and it was great.  I think we got discounts or a free tour for doing the TS presentation (not too painful).

If you like to gamble, go to the Valleyview Casino, about 20 minutes from the resort.  Sign up for the players card (free).  When we did this, we each got a free buffet dinner, which was excellent!

Have fun!

Dori


----------



## gary01 (Aug 22, 2007)

Linda, several years ago when we stayed at LW they offered a bus trip to Ensenada (sp?), Mexico.  We didn't stop in Tijuana but we drove through it on the way.  As I recall, it only took about an hour to get to Tijuana by bus.


----------



## kwilson (Aug 22, 2007)

Take I15 south to I805. Take I805 south to I5 then south to the border. This bypasses downtown San Diego, and a lot of traffic. Park on the US side and walk across. Then take a cab to downtown TJ. This will save you a LOT of time coming back. If you want to take in San Diego on the way go to Old Town then take the trolley to TJ. You can stop at downtown SD if you want.


----------



## KCI (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions...2 days and counting.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 23, 2007)

We live in Rosarito Beach, Mexico, about 20 minutes south of Tijuana.  I'd recommend coming a bit farther south.  TJ is a big city, Rosarito Beach is a little resort town.  Rosarito is right on the water and the drive down is absolutely beautiful--and it continues to be beautiful all the way to Ensenada.  For a view of Mexico on a tour, I'd do a tour that goes to Ensenada rather than one that stops in TJ.  

Obviously, since we live here 7 mts. of the year, we consider it safe.  If you decide to drive yourselves, (I'd email you directions/ restaurants, etc.), you'll have a spectacular drive along the coast on a 4 lane toll road with practically no traffic.  The shopping is the same everywhere:  craft-type items, and you'll probably get better prices in Rosarito or Ensenada than in TJ--provided you aren't in Ensenada on a day when a cruise ship docks.

The only really bad day for crossing the border into the U.S. is Sunday, and the later in the day it is, the worse it is.  If you plan a trip on Tue/Wed/or Thur., you won't have a difficult time getting back across the border--and again, I'd email you specific directions.

If you decide to drive, you'll need to be sure you have rented from a company that allows their cars to go into Mexico, and there will be extra insurance required for the time you are in Mexico--but it will still be considerably less than the cost of a tour for several people, and it will be perfectly safe.


----------



## KCI (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Pat but I think we all have decided to do a tour...rental car, insurance, etc too much work on a vacation.  But I will see if we can do a tour to Ensenada instead of TJ...Linda


----------

